# Bellator Heavyweight Division coming along



## mattandbenny

Bellator have recently announced the signings of several heavyweights. There are currently loads of guys in the mix for the season 7 tournament....

*Bellator vets in contention*
Thiago Santos (10-1)
Eric Prindle (7-2)
Mark Holata (12-3)
Ron Sparks (8-1)

*New signigns in contention*
Jon Madsen (7-1)
Brett Rogers (11-4)
Vinicius Queiroz (5-2)
Vitaly Minakov (8-0)
Ruslan Magomedov (8-1)
Alexei Kudin (14-4)
Kevin Asplund (15-1)
Mark Godbeer (8-1)
Ryan Martinez (7-1)


They of course also have Cole Konrad (9-0) who is their champion, and Blagoi Ivanov (6-0) who is recovering from a stabbing.


----------



## mattandbenny

My ideal 8 would be...

Thiago Santos (10-1)
Eric Prindle (7-2)
Jon Madsen (7-1)
Brett Rogers (11-4)
Alexei Kudin (14-4)
Vitaly Minakov (8-0)
Ruslan Magomedov (8-1)
Mark Godbeer (8-1)

With pairigns of
Santos v Rogers
Madsen v Prindle
Kudin v Magomedov
Minakov v Godbeer

I think this would be a good mix of guys coming back from the first season, UFC/Strikeforce vets, and unknown European fighters.


----------



## FixedPartialArt

Goodbeer hasn't done anything to warrant a tourney spot outside of be British ahead of BFC's impending negotiations with major sports stations in the state after UFC's deal with ESPN expires in August. I could see him being included for that lone reason, but on merit and scouting, he should have to win a or maybe even two qualifiers. 

Godbeer's contending with:

Mark Holata who has won 9 of 10 w/ victories over Jordan, Marrero, and Wagner. 

Sparks who has the same record and beat Holata.

Prindle who has nearly as good of a record and upended Sparks, Beast Boy, and Wagner; plus was the last tourney champ (albeit by default).

Beast Boy with a similar record who has beaten Garner, Rinaldi, and Harris.

Martinez similar record and the would be Pro Elite finalist.

Magomedov who has the same record and at least has trumped Ricco Suave, plus passes the eye test better IMO.

I'd have Godbeer fighting on undercards until he earns a spot.

Grabowski parted ways with Bellator after edging Huckaba BTW.

This would be my field:

Vitaliy Minakov
Thiago Santos
Mark Holata 
Eric Prindle 
Alexei Kudin
Jon Madsen
Beast Boy/Ron Sparks winner
Ryan Martinez/Ruslan Magomedov winner

Unfortunately the winner of Brett Rogers/Kevin Asplund is going to get an undeserving (IMO) spot, crowding out a better heavyweight, but these things have a way of working themselves out. Last HW tourney lost like half its participants along the way.


----------



## kantowrestler

What do you mean the tournament lost half it's contestants on the way?


----------



## FixedPartialArt

Thiago "Big Monster" Santos - visa then weight issues
Blagoi "Zombie" Ivanov - injury then stabbing
Mike "300" Hayes - failed medical

It was "only" 3 of 8, but that's nearly half. So if a guy gets hard done by the choices this season, they still have a good shot of being inserted as an alternate later on, and maybe can even skip a round.


----------



## kantowrestler

Are you talking about the first tournament cause Santos was in the finals of the second tournament?


----------



## FixedPartialArt

He was originally scheduled for the season 5 tourney until Visa issues excluded him. 

Then he got those issues resolved and reentered as an alternate, replacing Mike Hayes in the semis. (hopefully Lins enjoys a similar break/path in the LHW tourney)

Then he of course got disqualified from the finals on the scales.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, even though he had an extra week to make weight he failed. I seriously can't believe a heavyweight would fail after another week. It's not like he had to stop eating all together and then binge.


----------



## DaFreshestG

yea its coming along good heavyweights are a rare commodity well ones worth signing are and most are stationed home at zuffa but bellators got a nice little roster right now with them


----------



## kantowrestler

Bellator is starting to build a nice roster overall. Though the heavyweights are harder to come by I think. Big guys aren't that common.


----------



## mattandbenny

Hopefully they start putting the same effort to their LHW division. Their 8-man line-up for the summer series is pitiful! 2 guys that are 0-1 in Bellator are in the tournaments. And in other divisions you have past champions fighting in qualifiers to get in the tournaments.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well they did sign King Mo, but he's not going to be in the summer series. There really aren't that many free agents at lightheavyweight that are legit. Houston Alexander is washed up, James Irvin is still serving for roids, and Souki is just whatever.


----------



## mattandbenny

There's still lots of European prospects though rather than experienced fighters.... Jan Blachowicz, Steve Bosse, Jimi Manuwa etc, and there's tonnes of unbeaten LHWs at a 5-0 sorta record that should be given qualifier fights. I also wouldnt mind guys like Gilbert Yvel, Satoshi Ishii, Seth Petruzelli being given a chance.

But guys like Zelg Galesic, Chris Davis & Emmanuel Newton really are of no interest to me.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well this promotion has recently been based on up and coming stars. I think Seth has been a main stay at the promotion as it is. Though why he hasn't been in a tournament yet I don't know.


----------



## FixedPartialArt

mattandbenny said:


> there's tonnes of unbeaten LHWs at a 5-0 sorta record that should be given qualifier fights.


Oh, that's exactly what they planned on doing. Lins and Van Buren were both 5-0 and scheduled to fight each other, but the former couldn't get licensed and the latter got injured before the event. Vanttinen was 21-3 but carried a major knee injury into his pseudo qualifier w/ Hawk and couldn't get out of it unscathed. 



> But guys like Zelg Galesic, Chris Davis & Emmanuel Newton really are of no interest to me.


Your attitude toward this field closely mirrors mine, but at least out of the names you mentioned, I have a little interest in how Galesic looks at 205 because physically he looks lean and muscular, and I have a little interest in Newton because he could have gotten the nod against both Jimmo and Prangley. His fight against Jimmo was boring as hell though.

There is still a possibility Lins could get in through the back door like Big Monster and Spang did. That's what I'm hoping for because he appeared to be the original participant with the most potential. A semi of Lins, Hale, Boughton/Newton, and Vegh/Galesic would be solid.


----------



## mattandbenny

Yea thats what i mean, the LHW bracket they origonally had planned looked decent (ish). Lins (5-0), Van Buren (5-0), Hollett (13-3), Desilets (13-3) were all guys i looked forward to seeing in the tournament; and if you add in Hale, Vegh, Wiuff & Tribolet to them, thats a pretty damn good field as LHWs go. But for one reason or another all of them 4 are unavailable, and they've dissappointingly been replaced with the guys i mentioned.

I'm still reasonably interested in some guys - if Hale, Vegh, Wiuff and Boughton advance to the semi's, i think it offers some good and interesting fights. But if we have semi's involving Davis, Newton & Galesic, i wont be interested i nthe slightest.

I'm just hoping whoever wins it beats M'Pumbu, don't know how the hell he won the fiurst tournament, let alone finishing every fight along the way!


----------



## kantowrestler

Well this maybe the chance for a rising star to establish himself. I've seen fighters who I've never heard of before in Bellator win tournaments. Though I'd prefer a veteran to win this one.


----------



## Sharon

Their heavyweight division is weak! They need a great welterweight division


----------



## FixedPartialArt

Sharon said:


> Their heavyweight division is weak! They need a great welterweight division


They've been addressing their heavyweight division. What do you think this thread is about?


----------



## mattandbenny

On the LHW tournament - Its been made even worse with the news that Richard Hale, the favourite, has been out injured.


----------



## FixedPartialArt

These were the fighters I was most looking forward to seeing from the LHW tourney: 1. Phelipe Lins, 2. Richard Hale, 3. Matt Van Buren, 4. a healthy Marcus Vanttinen. That's even worse than the UFC has been getting hit lately.

E.J. Brooks was probably the most intriguing individual fighter on the card, and he couldn't make weight. 

It's very frustrating. No question now the UFC event takes priority/full attention. I won't even watch the BFC prelims and the main card is being watched on the DVR on medium speed fast forward until things happen.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well that is just how it rolled out. Remember there are certain divisions that Bellator is still developing. Lightheavyweight is certainly one of them.


----------



## pipe

Lol just read a comment on Facebook by Eric Prindle, guy needs to get back in school - 



> Cody Bollinger:- Bellator doesnt test do they? Not implying at all that the guy above juices just curious.
> 3 hours ago · Like


 (in comment of a picture of Travis Wiuff)



> Eric Prindle;- The camition tests Cody. And all the light heaves are physical specimens ! Thay could eat top ramen and lemons and look like body builders. I'm trying to get ripped like them
> 3 hours ago · Like · 1


hahahaha


----------



## Sharon

FixedPartialArt said:


> They've been addressing their heavyweight division. What do you think this thread is about?


I have no idea what you talking about. I know they are addressing their division, just saying it needs to be better is all


----------



## kantowrestler

Well they are addressing their divisions that are thin which in this case is the heavier weights. Their weightclasses are pretty full right now. Particularly the ones that have been doing the tournaments the longest.


----------



## mattandbenny

Reasonably happy with the semi-finals, thought the best 4 guys went through.

Semi's are Wiuff v Carpenter, and Vegh v Newton.

Interesting fights. I expect Wiuff to smash Carpenter and make the finals, but the other fight is much harder to pick. I think i'm edging towards Newton to get the upset. 

If Newton or Wiuff win the tournament, i expect them to beat M'Pumbu.


----------



## FixedPartialArt

I don't think Wiuff would win the rematch with M'Pumbu the way the first fight went and considering it'll be a 5-rounder this time around. M'Pumbu had Wiuff seriously hurt on a couple occasions and effectively beat himself by not pouncing when it happened in the third. M'Pumbu can learn this time around, and win a couple rounds on cardio alone if it goes to a decision. That would have won him the first fight on most judges cards I think. I thought that was clearly 29-28 through 3. 

Newton or Vegh however I agree would beat M'Pumbu. They are both plus wrestlers, decent athletes, have solid jits, and their stand-up is good enough to at least be competitive with M'Pumbu.



Sharon said:


> I have no idea what you talking about. I know they are addressing their division, just saying it needs to be better is all


It was at the very least odd phrasing in response to the thread topic. You didn't say it was "still" weak, implying that the additions weren't enough to save it. You just said it was weak, implying you were sharing your opinion on its standing before the changes, since Prindle got lucky by winning the last tourney. Do you even have perspective on all the heavyweights they did add?

BTW, they did add another now that Richard Hale has moved up to heavyweight.

Champion - Cole Konrad

Tourney Fodder - Thiago Santos, Vitaly Minakov, Alexei Kudin, Ryan Martinez, Richard Hale, Mark Holata, Ron Sparks, Brett Rogers, Eric Prindle, Ruslan Magomedov

DL - Blagoi Ivanov

That's pretty respectable. Nobody said it was UFC. Weak in comparison to what?


----------



## kantowrestler

I think it's comparable to the UFC roster honestly. Granted there are fewer of them but they are comparable. Cole could definately be a good UFC fighter, but that would be after his contract.


----------



## mattandbenny

I don't think its massivley comparable to the UFC's division. Konrad is a stud dont get me wrong, but he's the only guy that would go to the UFC and be a top 10 guy. Thiago Santos and Blagoi Ivanov would probably be top 20. All the rest are either not good enough or unknown prospects (who one day may be good enough).

But the heavyweight division is definately a lot stronger than it was a year ago which is good.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well that is certainly true. One other thing to take into consideration is that Bellator is still developing stars in the various divisions. Most if not all the guys in Bellator are rising stars.


----------



## Roflcopter

Coming along? Come on dude, these guys suck.


----------



## kantowrestler

They are up and comers, what do you expect?


----------



## Roflcopter

You mispelled "bums".


----------



## mattandbenny

I'm sorta in the middle of you two... Thier Heavyweight and Lightheavyweight divisions are by far the weakest, however they have taken steps to sign some unproven guys, one or two of which may turn out to be a stud. Nobody had heard of Joe Soto, Michael Chandler, Eduardo Dantas, Patricio Freire or Pat Curran before Bellator, but now their ranked as top 10 fighters in their respective divisions. 

There's no reason why someone like Vitaly Minakov, Ruslan Magomedov, Alexei Kudin or Ryan Martinez can't be the next one on the list. I'm looking forward to seeing how the above 4 do against veterans like Jon Madsen, Brett Rogers & Thiago Santos.


----------



## FixedPartialArt

Cole Konrad, Thiago Santos, Vitaly Minakov, Alexei Kudin, Mark Holata, Richard Hale, Ruslan Magomedov, and Blagoi Ivanov (if he can make a successful comeback) are far from bums or sucking. That's a mixture of solid and talented fighters. Everybody in a lesser organization/division is not lesser. It doesn't work that way. BFC's HW division has grown vastly in a short period of time, in point of fact.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah all of those guys are very good up and coming fighters. I personally think they can probably fair in the UFC heavyweight division as well. Granted they need more experience in Bellator.


----------

